# Dog pulling on lead?



## chris123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi
I have a cockier spaniel he is almost 3
Now we have never really taught him to stop pulling
I am trying harder now.
But I need some advice.
I did try to use treats to stop him.
Basically every time he pulled I would give him a small tug and then when he stopped I gave him a treat
That helped but I was never able to get him of the treats.
If I stopped the treats he kept on pulling, he doesn't seem to learn that I want him to stop pulling

Another method would be to stop every time he pulls but Im quite self-conscious person and fill embarrassed stopping every ten seconds.
Also that didn't seem to work that well either
He is an intelligent dog so I think I am just not getting the message across to him clear enough
Any ideas?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, are you using a collar and lead or a head halter or harness?

You may find the links below helpful.

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/loose_leash_diagramed.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/letsgoforawalktogether.pdf
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/strolling_on_lead.doc
Learning About Dogs - Walk Together, Learn Together DVD
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf

How to Teach Loose-Leash Walking | Karen Pryor Clickertraining

Look under loose leash walking here:

ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents

If you would like to use a head halter here are some models plus info on how to walk a dog on a head halter and how to introduce a dog to one.

Black Dog Head Halter

Agility Warehouse | Dog Agility Equipment and Supplies | Black Dog Head Halter

The Canny Collar

The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead - Home

The Dogalter

3 in 1 Training and House Line

The DogMatic

Dogmatic Headcollar

Gentle Controller

GenCon All-in-1

The Gentle Leader

The Gentle Leader at Canine Concepts

The Halti

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/halti.php

The K9 Bridle

K9Bridle - The Worlds First Dog Bridle, Head Harness, Head Collar

The Newtrix Easy Way

Angela Stockdale, Dog Aggression Specialist - About Angela: an aggressive dog is an unhappy dog

http://www.apbc.org.uk/system/files...aring_your_dog_for_a_muzzle_or_headcollar.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I understand the stopping and starting etc may make you feel self concious but being dragged by a dog making you all flustered and irrate is not good look either I had a dalmatian from rescue aged 9 months who had never been on a lead so I know how you feel. He is 8 now but I still bristle with pride when people comment on how lovely he walks

Links above are great ^^^Halti harness, the stop start method and never let him get away with it..good Luck


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

chris123 said:


> Hi
> I have a cockier spaniel he is almost 3
> Now we have never really taught him to stop pulling
> I am trying harder now.
> ...


There are some brilliant links posted by smokeybear so take a look at them

Honestly try not to be embarrassed, you are trying to train your dog not impress people you don't know, who cares what they think 

My GSD was a nightmare for pulling when we first got her, people would openly laugh as they watched me hang on as she dragged me about  I sort had to overcome my embarassment pretty quickly

Maybe practice in areas where there are little distractions at first, even round your own garden then progress. Try to remain calm as getting stressed really won't help either of you - I know this from experience!


----------



## chris123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi
Could a mod move this to dog training and behaviors I have not been on here for a while and put it in the wrong place
I'm not quite so self-conscious if I take him out when know one is around
There is a school right next to me and sometimes I take him out in the school run when loads of people are around
Any advice on how I can communicate with him better?
Like I said he doesn't seem to understand what I want him to do


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

my cocker spaniel pulls. I've just introduced him to a Gencon headcollar (after trying haltis and dogmatic headcollars), and he's very good with it.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

There is already had good set of links for helpful resources. You just have to remember you are the leader and you should implement this for most of the time, you need to say firm "no" to him whenever he is trying to do things he shouldn't.


----------



## Canine Culture (Dec 18, 2011)

At age 3 he is going to need behavioural therapy to correct the problem


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Canine Culture said:


> At age 3 he is going to need behavioural therapy to correct the problem


that's very extreme. I've heard people take on rescue dogs that are older dogs that pull terrible and they still get them to walk at heel. Age is no barrier.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> that's very extreme. I've heard people take on rescue dogs that are older dogs that pull terrible and they still get them to walk at heel. Age is no barrier.


Now now, the poster has to make a living you know, even if the term "dog psychologist" is not a protected one and is meaningless.


----------

